# Trespassing



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Saturday evening I decided to take the "Stink" hunting. Stink is my youngest son. He jsut turned 4 on this month. His name is Curtis but everyone calls him Stink. For those that have been fortunate to meet Stink you know why he is called Stink. For others that have not met him you are missing out on a great experience. He does not stink or smeel bad in any way. His personality screams "Stink". And that is why I call him Stink.

Anyway, we head down to Chatham County. I pull up and unlock the cable. We make our way back into the woods about a mile to my box stand that I call the T. It is located at a T intersection deep in the heart of a pine thicket. Behind this stand is a cow pasture located directly thru the woods. We get in there at 3:30pm. At 3:45pm Stink is ready to go home. he procedes to tell me every reason he can think of why we are not going to see any deer. I keep putting him off. He decides he has to pee. I pull out a 2 liter coke bottle that I brought for this occasion. In the next hour he has 2 pee 3 times. At 4:35 a lone fawn doe pops out and eats corn. We sit and watch this deer for 15-20 minutes. I glance down the road to the other corn pile and see 2 fox. They were walking up the road toward us. I bring this to Stinks attention. We watch these fox until they are 20 feet from the box. Stink is amazed. He whispers something to me and the fox heard him. They stared at us until one decides he has had enough. He walks back down the road and out of sight. THe other just walks up in the woods and disappears. The fawn has had its fill and departs us. It was 5:00pm and Stink has had all he can take. We get out of the box and head for the truck. I had planned on driving back up the the grass field at the road and sit there until dark. 

We clear the woods slowly to not spook any deer feeding in the field. I glance over to my right and see a guy standing there wearing an orange toboggan. I can't believe what I see. I drive right up to him and say what in the hell are you doing. He just stands there and said I am lost. I said you don't look to lost to me. He said he came down the creek and ended up in this field. I looked over at the Stink and he was asking what kind of gun he had. Stink wanted to see a bullet. I ask this guy to leave and not return. I drove up to where I planned on sitting and parked. I called the land owner and informed him what I had came across. He said I bet is is someone that lives in a trailer space he rents out. He asked me his name and I said I have no clue. I was trying to prevent a shooting by asking him to leave and driving off. I called the guy over to my truck and asked him his name. He said Tom Hill. I asked him where he lived and he said just down the road at the trailer beside the hay barn. I told the land owner and he said he would take care of it. I told the guy to get in the back of my truck and I took him home. Come to find out this guy that is renting a trailer is renting this guy a building to live in. He bought a prebuilt wooden building and moved it in. This guy is living in this shed. He looked like he had no money and he only had one shell for the Marlin Goose Gun he was carrying. I shook this guys hand and told him that it was good to meet him and I hated to meet him under these circumstances. I told him that I paid a lot of money to hunt this land and I could not have him hunting it for free. I told him he coudl kill all the deer he wanted if he would throw out some corn in his yard. 

I figured that I could have thrown a fit and cussed him and had him arrested but it would not set a good example for the Stink that was sitting in the seat beside me. 

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Dang. It'd be tough to swallow that. If he really is that bad off and there isnt drugs or alcohol or gambling involved and he's truely poor, I feel bad for him. I can see how that would be aggrivating. I know the feeling. Kill him a deer and take it to him. If he's hungry, he'll eat.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Hungry*

I thought about that but then I was lied to. The land owner called the guy that rents the trailer space. He said that he did not know the guy. He spoke to him and said that he came from the other direction. I know this was a lie. I really don't think this guy would have the balls to go into that building and put his gun up with the renter looking out of the window. 

I figured this guy was lieing to the land owner to keep him from looking bad and getting kicked off the property. Who knows. 

This guy was wearing a worn out pair of carhart coveralls with holes all in them. He had a Marlin goose gun and was shooting a slug of some sorts. I think he only had one shell for the gun. That is all I saw.

If this guy had shot me a straight answer I would kill him a few deer and take them to him. But he let the other guy screw him out of free food.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Cant blame you there one bit.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

I once escorted an elderly man off some club property. He said he was lost when I found him sitting 75 yds on our land and the boundry signs were absolutly visible from his location. I bit my tongue since he was about 80 yrs old and thought nothing about it until the next monthly meeting. At which time I brought it up about my situation. Well it seems that 3 other members also escorted him off our property in that past month. Now the rule no matter who it is, is to press charges TO THE FULLEST EXTENT OF THE LAW! It seems that thats the only way to keep people off your proerty. Once the word spreads that your not kidding the tresspassing stops.

But I gotta say in your situation you absolutly did the right thing! Its never a good idea to pass along a bad lesson to ther youngen's


----------

